

Love is a fallacy - Maro
http://www1.asknlearn.com/ri_Ilearning/English/631/elang-ilearning/page3a.htm

======
Maro
Summary:

Max Shulman's short story Love Is A Fallacy recounts the efforts of a college
student to educate his love interest, Polly, so she can be a fit wife,
hostess, and mother. The education of Polly involves explaining the most
common types of fallacies: Dicto Simpliciter, Hasty Generalization, Post Hoc,
Contradictory Premises, Ad Misericordiam, False Analogy, Hypothesis Contrary
to Fact, and Poisoning the Well. These fallacies demonstrate an improper use
of reasoning, but the narrator discovers Polly turns from his Galatea to his
Monster by using his logic lessons against his pleas for love. The fallacy
that is most interesting in the story is the one known as Hypothesis Contrary
to Fact, which demonstrates how guilty the narrator is of misusing logic to
win Polly. Examples from Love Is A Fallacy will be used to demonstrate this.

